# Cobra eating



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry lots of pics (if she looks dirty she is she had been digging )


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

great pics mate, she does look like a dirty little cobra:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wicked looking!!:no1:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice Cobra!! Do you have to scent the mice or does it just eat them anyway?:no1:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

bradhollands999 said:


> Nice Cobra!! Do you have to scent the mice or does it just eat them anyway?:no1:


 
Just eats them..........


All my snakes eat defrost..........:no1:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Great photos, and a nice looking snake as well


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

nice snake


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Great pics. Nice cobra.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

She needs a napkin :smile:

Excellent feeding pics, very nice snake


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

yet another set of great pickys brian 
she looks great dirty, it makes her look a little more menacing 


rick


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how do you clean a cobra?? sounds like a joke doesnt it:lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

very very nice brian what else do you keep?


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice pics, nice cobra .


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

The bottom two photo's are splendid! :no1:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

nice cobra! is it a monocled? (ive spelt that wrong havnt i? probs guessed wrong 2 lol!)


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

how much did u have to pay for an albino? jus wonderin.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

wicked pics and wicked snake


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

nice cobra! ​


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

cool cobra i love the pics especially one of the lasts ones lol..
xsachax


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice mate :no1:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> how much did u have to pay for an albino? jus wonderin.


albino naja kaouthia were 160euros at hamm


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> albino naja kaouthia were 160euros at hamm


tell you the truth for an albino cobra that is.... CHEAP!!!!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

looking good mate


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> tell you the truth for an albino cobra that is.... CHEAP!!!!


that is pretty normal for a european show price


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the thing is though lack of demand for hots tends to keep the prices down.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SiUK said:


> the thing is though lack of demand for hots tends to keep the prices down.


thats right mate its very much a niche market


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

i love the last pic brill:no1:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

sarahssnakes said:


> i love the last pic brill:no1:


 
Thanks for comments......Brian


----------



## x-sweet-x-angel-x (Nov 21, 2007)

Pic Of Your Cobra .... ForGot I Took It !!! Just Found It.


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

very nice specimen mate absolutley love the albino cobras....the little micky devil aha.. anth


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

some nice pics there, great looking snake:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## micheala (Nov 18, 2007)

fantastic snake exspecially the last picture stunning


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Beautiful cobra:2thumb: what kind is it?


----------



## x-sweet-x-angel-x (Nov 21, 2007)

micheala said:


> fantastic snake exspecially the last picture stunning


 
ONE I TOOK ?? lol im gud at takin pics ya c  hehe!!


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

great pics beautiful cobra


----------



## robo2k7 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Wow*

Very Nice ..... i'd love one


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

x-sweet-x-angel-x said:


> Pic Of Your Cobra .... ForGot I Took It !!! Just Found It.


Glad i dint post a pic this CRAP XX


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Beauty of a Cobra you have there :no1:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

great pics


----------



## x-sweet-x-angel-x (Nov 21, 2007)

brian said:


> Glad i dint post a pic this CRAP XX


 

x T W A T x :whip:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

x-sweet-x-angel-x said:


> x T W A T x :whip:


 
Kirsty I know a bloke who can put his make up on in 45 mins and have a shave as well HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE YOU :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## x-sweet-x-angel-x (Nov 21, 2007)

brian said:


> Kirsty I know a bloke who can put his make up on in 45 mins and have a shave as well HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE YOU :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



10MINS BUT U SEEN HOW GUD IT LUKS 

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

stunning cobra great pics


----------

